# Well hopefully someone has advice



## sadandunsure (Mar 26, 2014)

Married, no kids, living in CO. Trying to figure out my future.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

So what's going on?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi there. 

Whatever are the issues it can and will get better. 

What's going on?


----------

